# My pet tiel flew into the window pretty hard :(



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello all, I don't know who to turn to for advice so I decided to come here. My pet tiel tweety flew into a window pretty hard and I quickly ran to the living room to check on her to make sure she's OK. She was bleeding near her nasal area and I slightly dabbed away the blood using cotton. I was planning on setting up a vet appointment but the nearest vet is 2 hours away. She seems to be acting normal but I am worried and I can't stop thinking that something might be wrong. What should I do in the mean time before taking her to the vet? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear of this accident. Sadly, it happens with flighted birds in the house. Were you able to get the bleeding stopped? If so, just keep a VERY close eye on her until you can get in to see the vet. She may be perfectly fine but I would have her checked out just to be safe. Sadly there's not much we can do about birds and windows. The only alternative is to clip wings which I'm NOT a big fan of. If you have other pets in the house like dogs or cats, your taking away a birds only defense which is flying away from danger. If she makes a habit of hitting windows, you may have no other choice but to clip. If it comes to that, just make sure it's done PROPERLY. By that I mean they will still be able to fly a short distance but won't be able to get any height. Keep me posted.
Robert


----------



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear of this accident. Sadly, it happens with flighted birds in the house. Were you able to get the bleeding stopped? If so, just keep a VERY close eye on her until you can get in to see the vet. She may be perfectly fine but I would have her checked out just to be safe. Sadly there's not much we can do about birds and windows. The only alternative is to clip wings which I'm NOT a big fan of. If you have other pets in the house like dogs or cats, your taking away a birds only defense which is flying away from danger. If she makes a habit of hitting windows, you may have no other choice but to clip. If it comes to that, just make sure it's done PROPERLY. By that I mean they will still be able to fly a short distance but won't be able to get any height. Keep me posted.
> Robert


Thank you for replying and helping! I have been nervous all day and can't stop thinking that something might be wrong with her  
I have stopped the bleeding and she seems to be acting normal, but I still am really worried that a impact like that mightve given her amnesia or a concussion. I will try to get her to the vet as soon as I can, thank you for your input!!!!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Tweety123 said:


> Thank you for replying and helping! I have been nervous all day and can't stop thinking that something might be wrong with her
> I have stopped the bleeding and she seems to be acting normal, but I still am really worried that a impact like that mightve given her amnesia or a concussion. I will try to get her to the vet as soon as I can, thank you for your input!!!!


Your VERY welcome. Keep me posted on your bird.


----------



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Your VERY welcome. Keep me posted on your bird.


Hello,
So I took my bird to the vet and had her checked. She seems fine and we had everything done regarding examinations and what not, but now I have a new problem. The vet told me to syringe feed my bird a small amount of medicine and I have no way of even approaching this. My bird squirms too much and holding her still to feed her is impossible. How should I go about this?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Well for starters. If that vet had been worth his salt, he would have SHOWN you! Is there ANYONE close to you that's had experience hand feeding babies? You would need to hold your bird in the same manner so they can't move there head around or wiggly. Aside from that, the ONLY other thing I can think of would be for you to call this vet back and TELL him your situation. It might be that you can mix this medication with food. Did he say what this medicine was for?


----------



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Well for starters. If that vet had been worth his salt, he would have SHOWN you! Is there ANYONE close to you that's had experience hand feeding babies? You would need to hold your bird in the same manner so they can't move there head around or wiggly. Aside from that, the ONLY other thing I can think of would be for you to call this vet back and TELL him your situation. It might be that you can mix this medication with food. Did he say what this medicine was for?


The medicine is for pain relief. I wasn't shown how to hold the bird and feed her, but I have been trying for the past 2 hours. For some reason I can't seem to get her to stand still and am worried. What should I do?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok.....IF your bird is acting ok this evening, chances are good she's alright. As I mentioned, I would CALL that vet first thing in the morning and explain your situation. It may be that you can give the medicine with some food since the syringe won't work. If your trying to force her that long, that's just going to cause more stress for her at this point. See what the vets office says in the morning.


----------



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> Ok.....IF your bird is acting ok this evening, chances are good she's alright. As I mentioned, I would CALL that vet first thing in the morning and explain your situation. It may be that you can give the medicine with some food since the syringe won't work. If your trying to force her that long, that's just going to cause more stress for her at this point. See what the vets office says in the morning.


Tweety has been acting "normal" in that she is acting like she usually does, being loud and running around. She hasn't been quiet and seems normal but I don't want to assume anything. But I will call him first thing in the morning because I can't seem to feed her. Thanks so much for the support!!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear Tweety seems to feel fine. Keep me posted on what the vet says. 
P.S Do you have any photos of Tweety?


----------



## Tweety123 (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> I'm so glad to hear Tweety seems to feel fine. Keep me posted on what the vet says.
> P.S Do you have any photos of Tweety?


Sorry for the late reply, I managed to get her to take some medication, and she seems to be doing a bit better! I will upload a pic once I get the chance, thanks for all your help man I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

That's great news! Thanks for getting back to me and letting me know how Tweety's doing!


----------



## Toninikkiw (Mar 22, 2021)

Tweety123 said:


> Hello all, I don't know who to turn to for advice so I decided to come here. My pet tiel tweety flew into a window pretty hard and I quickly ran to the living room to check on her to make sure she's OK. She was bleeding near her nasal area and I slightly dabbed away the blood using cotton. I was planning on setting up a vet appointment but the nearest vet is 2 hours away. She seems to be acting normal but I am worried and I can't stop thinking that something might be wrong. What should I do in the mean time before taking her to the vet? Any help is appreciated!


Another alternative to clipping wings is to put a sheer (to allow light in) curtain cover over the windows. I had a baby tiel hit the window that hard I heard her back break. Since I've put up the curtains, they'll still head towards the window but stop short to cling to the curtain.


----------

